# need a hound that can tree its own **** for this season.



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

I am looking for a **** dog that can run and tree its own ****. I need a dog to run with my redbone. and to get some hides this winter. Dont have much cash but can trade lots of things.


----------



## DANNY ELLER (Feb 16, 2000)

There is a guy in carson city has a cur hound open on track and dose a good job. I looked at it but it had to much hound in it for me i found a full cur. He wanted $500 for it can check and see if it is still there if you like dan


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

I would consider it. I would pefer the dog to be ukc registereds also.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

call me at 734-740-0951 I have two to choose from, will work with you on the prices and will show in the woods.


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

Still need something, I don't know if my redbone will make it every time she goes out alone she just mills around and doesn't hunt.


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

How old is she?... and how many times have you had her out by herself?

Good luck finding a dog.. hunt it before you buy it.


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

she is 15 months i have had her out 20 times by herself and about 5 times with other dogs. She goes out and hunts with other dogs.


----------



## Lady Mule Skinner (May 19, 2008)

Does anyone know of any Black & Tans available? Must be female from strong hunting lines. Started or pup.

Suze


----------

